# Lessons from 2013



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well here are some things i learned during 2013 some from my own experiences, by trial and error and some from my dads shortcomings

Learned to use a torque wrench and use a Kelly Ryan bagger (Much different than an Ag-Bagger)
Test drive a tractor before buying
Plant soon after plowing and fitting ground, It turns into a milkshake after 4 inches of rain in three hours and takes forever to dry out
Different techniques to dry hay
Have equipment ready ahead of time
Learned how to successfully cover round bales with a hay tarp and plastic
Don't trust anyone especially the weatherman and ones of the female gender
Continuing to improve my fixing and building skills

So what are some of the things you guys learned in 2013. Feel free to share


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like you learned some good lessons. Especially the Have equipment ready ahead of time. Many haven't learned that lesson time and time again. I'm not sure your lesson about planting and plowing is really a lesson. The rain might have washed the seed away anyways. So at least you know you didn't waste seed. Most of my lessons learned involved Teff hay.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Looks like you learned some good lessons. Especially the Have equipment ready ahead of time. Many haven't learned that lesson time and time again. I'm not sure your lesson about planting and plowing is really a lesson. The rain might have washed the seed away anyways. So at least you know you didn't waste seed. Most of my lessons learned involved Teff hay.


It was a freak thunderstorm yeah that's one way to look at it also plus it didnt wash away either like the neighbors soybeans. The equipment being ready is my dads doings im always getting what i can ready well ahead of time.

I have been reading about teff on here and im interested in it, might have to try it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Most important thing now that you have all the answers is that the questions will be different next year!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I will chime in. I learned a valuable lesson. Prior to this year I only made 
grass hay. Cut day one. Rake day two. Bale day 3.

I assumed that was OK this year. Wrong . 
First off too much clover in my mix. Second I did not account for ground moisture in relation to drying time. Third I now own a tedder.

Lost count now. Making hay looks easy from the road. I now know much more than I did a year ago.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Cows are eating my mistakes daily though.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cows are good at eating mistakes. I had cattle before i got into making a 1000+ ton of hay. But now I wont get rid of the cattle. They can eat some of my poor hay and also some years are bad to sell hay and I can feed the hay and make more money.

For someone like my Aunt if she has bad hay all she can do is lower the price. Infact she had some so bad that they ended up giving it away. In my case if its that bad at least I can bed the cattle.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I will say i have learned more in the past 4 years since graduating high school than i ever did in school. Each day in the dairy business has new problems and questions that need solved and figuring out


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Will Rogers once said "GOOD JUDGEMENT COMES FROM EXPERIENCE AND MOST OF THAT COMES FROM BAD JUDGEMENT" seems to apply in just about everything I've ever done. I hope we all live to make more mistakes and learn a lot next year.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

As I get more experience and learn more, I find I still make mistakes.

I just make fewer and smaller mistakes, recognize them faster and fix them up sooner.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The biggest factor in agriculture is ALWAYS the weather.....and I am sure glad man has no control over it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> I will say i have learned more in the past 4 years since graduating high school than i ever did in school. Each day in the dairy business has new problems and questions that need solved and figuring out


Probably none of that experience you could have gotten in a college.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My lesson:
MAKE AS MUCH HIGH QUALITY HAY AS POSSIBLE- SELLS FOR MORE MONEY.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Probably none of that experience you could have gotten in a college.


I think the lessons learned from mistakes made from trying are remembered more than what you read about in a textbook. Not that a textbook is not important. The thing I like about the Haytalk website is everyone on Haytalk is human and make mistakes but let everyone know about their mistakes or what works so others won't make the same mistakes and will be able to move foward and hopfully prosper. Seems everyone here is friendly and ready to help with advice.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> Will Rogers once said "GOOD JUDGEMENT COMES FROM EXPERIENCE AND MOST OF THAT COMES FROM BAD JUDGEMENT" seems to apply in just about everything I've ever done. I hope we all live to make more mistakes and learn a lot next year.


Guy told me too as long as his equipment is sitting in the barn, it runs perfect .


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

kyfred said:


> I think the lessons learned from mistakes made from trying are remembered more than what you read about in a textbook. Not that a textbook is not important. The thing I like about the Haytalk website is everyone on Haytalk is human and make mistakes but let everyone know about their mistakes or what works so others won't make the same mistakes and will be able to move foward and hopfully prosper. Seems everyone here is friendly and ready to help with advice.


Bad thing about finding them yourself ,they can sure be costly .


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Probably none of that experience you could have gotten in a college.


Hands on is how i learn best. Observe and thinking and using your brain goes along way. You need the real life experiences that text books can't teach you. My college money is is invested in land. Much better investment to me


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Chessiedog said:


> Bad thing about finding them yourself ,they can sure be costly .


Better than hiring someone to make them... that could be more costly


----------

